# 1998 yahama breeze carb/choke need one



## Dkh100 (May 20, 2014)

Need a carb and a choke cable for a 1998 yahama breeze


2 inch hl lift 
Snorkels by snorkel your atv 2inch
Full single muzzle exhaust 
Dalton clutch for max 32 with 2 added rivets in weights for gumbo mud 
Dyno programmer
Stock cdi and computers


----------

